# Newbie Dreaming of a Positive Christmas



## Bel07 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hello Girls

I am new to this site and on my 1st attempt at IVF, with any luck I will be having egg collection on 11/12/03. I should be going for my pg test on xmas eve! 

I am a bit apprehensive about this as it could make or break my xmas for me ( i'm broke already after paying for treatment) .

Is there anyone else due on or around the same time that could give me some moral support.

Thanks

Bel x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello you!

come and join us in dreaming of a positive christmas part 5, we are all going thru treatment, and will support you all the way,

good luck,

xxxx mmmbop,xxxx


----------



## Bel07 (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks mmmbop

Will do

Bel


----------



## ju ju (Nov 12, 2003)

Welcome Bel07

as mmmbop says come and join us we will only be to glad to support you 

lot of love ju ju


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

Bel07
WelcomeSee you on the positive xmas thread, have you worked out how to get there? Navigating the site takes a bit of getting used to but once you've sussed it there's no going back!
love chickxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

2003 thread now locked.


----------

